# Fish on vacation need advice !!!



## KRISABLE (Jul 7, 2012)

My tank is at the end of its cycle.
I am trying to make the decision wether to get fish or not in about 3 weeks I am going out of town for at least ten days. Is there a way to feed saltwater fish while I am gone ? or am I going to have to have someone come and feed them. Or should I just wait and let the tank be empty till i get back ? Please help ?:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

No worries here. 
You can leave the tank empty until you come back, this way you know for sure your tank is ready for fish.
You could get someone to watch the fish for you, only feeding every other day, lightly.
Or, you can buy a vacation fish feeder:
Electronic Automatic Food Dispenser & Fish Feeder | eBay
Fish Mate Automatic Feeder


----------



## KRISABLE (Jul 7, 2012)

THank you !! 

My other concern is I have a purple lobster in my tank. THe guy at LFS said that i should get rid of him because he will eat the fish i put in the tank. What should I do


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Well, if its the Debelius' Reef Lobster, you should be ok with him in there. He may eat small fish and inverts, but for the most part will leave sleeping fish alone. Again, this is up to you on what you want to do. You can leave him in there, and put some fish in, but this I would not do unitl you yourself can observe how they are doing.


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

If the tank is empty I would leave it that way until you return for sure!


----------



## Rufus' Mom (Jan 2, 2012)

If you're like me, you'd worry the whole time you're gone anyway, no matter what arrangements you made to take care of them. Better to leave it empty and enjoy your vacation. It will be something to look forward to when you get back.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Rufus' Mom said:


> If you're like me, you'd worry the whole time you're gone anyway, no matter what arrangements you made to take care of them. Better to leave it empty and enjoy your vacation. It will be something to look forward to when you get back.


*i/d**i/d**i/d*


----------

